# 2005 Hyundai Elantra 'siren' fuse question



## steve771 (Jul 5, 2007)

My cars 'siren' (theft/panic alarm) would sometimes go off on its own. I found a fuse that was labeled ECU, which in the manual said it is the 'siren, PCM' (10A). I pulled it, and the siren is dead now.

I drove it for awhile and all seems well. The only thing I'm thinking is the PCM part of the labeling. Is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

If everything else is working ok, then leave the fuse out.

PCM on other vehicles would mean "Powertrain Control Module", but vehicle manufacturers as a rule NEVER do anything the same, so I assume it means something different in this case?


----------



## steve771 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks. I was thinking along the same lines. I didn't notice any difference in how the car drove or shifted.


----------

